# Question about selling homemade beauty products



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi all- I was wondering if any of you have any experiance in selling homemade lip balms or body butters, things like that. I have been experimenting with recipes and came up with a nice lipbalm than can be made with different essential oils, also a nice lavender body salve for dry, cracked skin. 

I was wondering if there are certain regulations for making cosmetics in the home. My town has a couple different festivals and I was considering setting up a table at those, seeing how that goes. I was also thinking of setting up an Etsy account. What licensing/legal issues have you come across, if any?


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

It has been a few years since I sold these type of products but I know that you have to make sure to be careful and accurate in your ingredient labeling. Every ingredient must be listed on the label and you can't make any untested claims on the product.
You should also have liability insurance just in case someone has a reaction to one of your products. I wish I could remember the name of the company that I used to have a policy with but it has been a few years 
You might want to consider cross posting this in the soapmaking section as that is where you are likely to get more information from others actually selling.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

I was going to do that until I researched our states and fed regulations! Health codes are extreme. Anything that goes in or on the human body is regulated on both fed and state levels.


----------

